

Ask HN: Review my startup, thotmob.com - greenmonkey

Our start-up (thotmob.com) is in live beta; we&#x27;re not sure how to take it to the next level. We have plans for revenue models and lot&#x27;s of features and apps, but need to get it off the ground before further development investment. I would appreciate your thoughts and advice.<p>It&#x27;s called &quot;thotmob&quot; and is an question &#x2F; opinion platform, similar but also different to Poutsch (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;04&#x2F;30&#x2F;poutsch&#x2F;).<p>The idea is to organize media, opinions and comments around core premises.<p>&quot;thotmob is a platform to share, discover, and change beliefs and opinions.&quot;<p>the.team at thotmob dot com
======
paranoiduser
I like the idea and I applaud you for creating something.

